# ملف عن الــ Cnc



## عمراياد (2 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم




مرجع رائع لمحبي Cnc من البداية الى الاحتراف


هنا



وايضا كتاب يحتوي على أكثر من 50 فصل بالإضافة إلى التمارين المشروحة و ملفات أخرى




هنا



منقول
​


----------



## samirlk (3 يناير 2010)

الملف مش موجود


----------



## محمدودمسولب (13 فبراير 2010)

وين الملف يا اخي الكريم


----------



## ابو زياد وعمر (17 فبراير 2010)

اين الملف اخى الكريم


----------



## فاتح روما (17 فبراير 2010)

الملف مش موجود يا بشمهندس


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------

